# Swiss Chard or Rhubarb?



## mousebandit

Is this Swiss Chard or Rhubarb? They are up and growing in two different places on the property (both previous garden locations from previous owners). The stalks are red all the way through, and the leaves vary from small to about 6" in size. I'm thinking Swiss CHard, but I thought it was an annual? 

Tracey Mouse


----------



## mistletoad

Looks like swiss chard to me. It's a biennial but is usually grown as an annual, because it bolts the second year. Maybe you have a second year plant (it would have a woody looking twisted stem) or one went to seed last summer and you have its offspring.


----------



## suburbanite

Here's a link to a picture of rhubarb:

http://www.hort.purdue.edu/ext/senior/vegetabl/rhubarb2.htm

and here's a link to a picture of (first year) chard:

http://vtgcrec.ifas.ufl.edu/pages/HOLLIS GARDENS/Hollis-3-19-03/Hollis-garden-veg garden-chard.JPG


----------



## Wildcrofthollow

I'm with Mistletoad, looks like volunteer swiss chard to me. Rhubarb has more lobed leaves.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Looks like chard to me, too. You could nibble on the stem. Rhubarb is fruity and very tart, of course, while chard tastes like beet greens.


----------

